# personal loan on work visa



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

hello expatriates,

what are the chances, if any, of getting a personal loan from SA banks on work permit?

what are your experiences and thoughts? :ranger:


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

expartobe said:


> hello expatriates,
> 
> what are the chances, if any, of getting a personal loan from SA banks on work permit?
> 
> what are your experiences and thoughts? :ranger:


You can get one easily (I know Standard Bank offers loans). The only condition is that the loan repayment period must end before the expiration your visa


----------

